# Free Crypto with Revolut



## User1970 (15 Aug 2022)

Thought might interest some. Revolut users can do a series of infomercials with questions after to earn crypto. Answers are as follows (spotted and taken taken from Boards.ie to share and credit goes to original poster not me.).

'Revolut are giving free DOT crypto for completing some quizzes. Takes about 5 mins and you can sell your coins immediately. I made €11.20.

Open Revolut

Select Crypto at the top

Scroll down to the Learn section and select see all.

Select the course. Once completed you can sell the coins for approx 11€.

Answers for questions as below:

*Crypto vs Flat:*

Q1 Government Issued

Q2 Decentralised

Q3 Miners or Validators

*Cryptography in Crypto:*

Q1 Removes the need for central authority

Q2 Account number…password

Q3 Impossible to work out

*Basic of Blockchain:*

Q1 Decentralised database

Q2 Anyone with computer

Q3 Not controlled by a central party

*Risks of Crypto:*

Q1 None

Q2 Everything

Q3 When in debt

*Intro to Polkadot:*

Q1 Slow transaction speeds

Q2 New web built around decentralised technologies

Q3 Allows multiple blockchains to communicate with each other

*How Poladot Works:*

Q1 Blockchain that connects other blockchains

Q2 Blockchain that connects to relay chain

Q3 Inability of blockchains to communicate

*Who decides on the future of Polkadot:*

Q1 People who hold DOT token

Q2 Pot of tokens to support projects

Q3 Governed by community through voting

*DOT Tokens:*

Q1 DOT

Q2 Helping secure the network

Q3 Locking up tokens to secure a slot

*Polkadot and its uses:*

Q1 NFTs, DeFi, smart cities

Q2 Dont need to rely on a middleman

Q3 Via relay chain'


----------



## ArthurMcB (15 Aug 2022)

Done but my DOT is only worth about €4.50. Would Polkdot relly have halved in value since you posted this?


----------



## User1970 (15 Aug 2022)

Did you do the the 9 tests?


----------



## tecate (15 Aug 2022)

User1970 said:


> Thought might interest some. Revolut users can do a series of infomercials with questions after to earn crypto. Answers are as follows (spotted and taken taken from Boards.ie to share and credit goes to original poster not me.).


There was some news on the crypto front where Revolut is concerned earlier today. The company has been granted approval to offer crypto services in Europe. 


ArthurMcB said:


> Done but my DOT is only worth about €4.50. Would Polkdot relly have halved in value since you posted this?


If you scroll down this page to the price chart, you can see the price movements of the DOT token.


----------



## ArthurMcB (15 Aug 2022)

tecate said:


> If you scroll down this page to the price chart, you can see the price movements of the DOT token.


Thanks

But how did @User1970 get €11 for his DOT, yet mine is just valued at 4.50?


----------



## tecate (15 Aug 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> Thanks
> 
> But how did @User1970 get €11 for his DOT, yet mine is just valued at 4.50?


Are you sure you completed all the quizzes? I just did it there and it gave me 11 euro worth of DOT.


----------



## ArthurMcB (15 Aug 2022)

Yep think so


----------



## rustbucket (15 Aug 2022)

Just did it there and hit 11 euro worth


----------



## Ciaran6410 (15 Aug 2022)

Completed and got €11.45  Thank you


----------



## Gordon Gekko (15 Aug 2022)

I just did it there, fair play, thanks


----------



## Laughahalla (16 Aug 2022)

Thank you OP. Might hold onto it for entertainment


----------



## Steven Barrett (16 Aug 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> Done but my DOT is only worth about €4.50. Would Polkdot relly have halved in value since you posted this?


There's two courses to do.


----------



## ArthurMcB (16 Aug 2022)

Yeah i did crypto basics and polka dot. Is there more than that?

Anyway €4.50 is a free pint


----------



## Steven Barrett (16 Aug 2022)

Thanks user1970

Early retirement, here we come!


----------



## Gordon Gekko (16 Aug 2022)

ArthurMcB said:


> Yeah i did crypto basics and polka dot. Is there more than that?
> 
> Anyway €4.50 is a free pint


In 2005 maybe


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (16 Aug 2022)

It didn't work for me.  Couldn't find any course.  Does it not work for crypto infidels?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (16 Aug 2022)

Got it to work.  €11.20.  Took me 2 retries to get one of the answers.  That will come as no surprise to @tecate


----------



## tecate (16 Aug 2022)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Got it to work.  €11.20.  Took me 2 retries to get one of the answers.  That will come as no surprise to @tecate


Deliberately putting in the wrong answers, Duke?  Is this your first big move into crypto? (although given the way that Revolut do it right now, it's not really crypto at all. Now that they're properly licensed, we should see them follow Paypal and offer actual tokens with the ability to move them on/off the platform, etc.).


----------



## Laughahalla (16 Aug 2022)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Got it to work.  €11.20.  Took me 2 retries to get one of the answers.  That will come as no surprise to @tecate


The answers are in the OP


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (16 Aug 2022)

Laughahalla said:


> The answers are in the OP


Well not all of the answers.  I think @tecate managed to sneak in a few for me.


----------



## tecate (17 Aug 2022)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Well not all of the answers.  I think @tecate managed to sneak in a few for me.


Is this where you pivot, Duke? You'll power on from here and become a Polkadot 'cultist'.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (17 Aug 2022)

I’ve spent the €11.50…


----------



## User1970 (17 Aug 2022)

CAT, CGT or Income tax due, asking for a friend?


----------



## Steven Barrett (17 Aug 2022)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I’ve spent the €11.50…


It's worth €12 today. Waiting for it to hit €1m before I sell


----------



## 24601 (17 Aug 2022)

User1970 said:


> CAT, CGT or Income tax due, asking for a friend?


I'm actually curious about this. If I just did the quiz and converted it straight to € do I have to put it in my Form 11?


----------



## Lisboa (18 Aug 2022)

Thanks for posting this. 

Where are these 'free' coins coming from? Is it a promotional scheme from Revolut to get more users to invest in these coins? 

And if one were to sell the €11 immediately, which I'd imagine a lot of users did, is it Revolut who are buying these back, or Polkadot investors? 

I may hang onto mine, one tweet from Musk and it could be worth €100 overnight.


----------



## tecate (18 Aug 2022)

Lisboa said:


> Where are these 'free' coins coming from? Is it a promotional scheme from Revolut to get more users to invest in these coins?


I'd imagine the cost is being covered by Revolut and the Web3 Foundation (as stewards of the Polkadot project). I think it's probably the first time Revolut has done anything like this. However, these educational styled promotions have been quite popular and have been ongoing over quite a number of years already. I'm not sure if they still do this but Coinbase used to do a lot of them. There's a huge knowledge gap to be bridged if Web3 is to make it to mass market and this style of promotion is far better than multi million dollar stadium sponsorships.


Here are some more examples - LINK (I have not tried any of these so no idea what the deal is with them).



Lisboa said:


> And if one were to sell the €11 immediately, which I'd imagine a lot of users did, is it Revolut who are buying these back, or Polkadot investors?


Revolut's first foray into crypto didn't excite anyone in the sector. They're not actual tokens. It's just a digital representation of the token price. They have not bought said tokens. For that reason, you can't move them on/off the platform. Paypal started out the same way and have now addressed that - allowing the free movement of actual tokens on and off platform. Revolut has expressed the intention to follow suit but that may take some time yet.


----------



## Steven Barrett (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## letitroll (6 Sep 2022)

@Steven Barrett as I'm sure your aware in crypto -13.32% or 100% loss annualized.....is actually considered a good result........its the -70% per month performance tokens that you need to be careful off, they're the real 'dodgy' ones


----------



## tecate (6 Sep 2022)

@Steven Barrett , I'm pretty sure you've been following the discussion over the past 5 years. And if you have, then you're aware that these projects are volatile. Bitcoin in the grand scheme of things has a piddly little market cap. These other projects are in the ha'penny place by comparison.

95% of the discussion here has centered on the ultimate success/failure of Bitcoin. If that's contentious, then these other projects are much more so. When internet 1.0/2.0 developed, there were many underlying protocols. Eventually, the industry settled on a handful. They're of vital importance - without them, this platform right here wouldn't function. These projects are protocols. It's inevitable that only a handful of them can be left standing. Add that all up and you can appreciate that there's a logic to current volatility. @letitroll can gloat about that all he wants. 2030 awaits.


----------



## Peanuts20 (6 Sep 2022)

Incidentally, if you have a Coinbase account, they provide "learning opportunities" about once a month for some of the more obscure crypto coins but you can convert them into Bitcoin or other crypto in the Coinbase app very easily. I've little interest in Crypto but have built it up to around $50 over the last 8 months for little more then 15 mins of my time


----------



## Steven Barrett (8 Dec 2022)

Down -39.57% in less than 4 months


----------



## tecate (8 Dec 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> Down -39.57% in less than 4 months


Referring you back to post #30


----------



## Steven Barrett (9 Dec 2022)

tecate said:


> Referring you back to post #30


I've worked in finance for almost 25 years. Investments that fall that far, that quickly are only going one way...to €0.


----------



## tecate (9 Dec 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> I've worked in finance for almost 25 years. Investments that fall that far, that quickly are only going one way...to €0.


I don't have particularly strong views on the staying power of specific projects beyond Bitcoin at this point - other than believing that most will vapourise and we'll be left with a handful. That handful will grow exponentially but as to whether Polkadot will be one of those, I've no idea.

There hasn't been much in TradFi that's comparable - maybe VC investing where VCs either make outsized gains on a specific project or write down others to zero. That's not something retail folks have ever had access to. Other than that, tech stocks have been incredibly volatile to the down side over the past 12 months. Whether some of them match your example over 4 months, I'm unsure but they're definitely close to it at the very least.


----------



## Cavanbhoy (9 Dec 2022)

Steven Barrett said:


> I've worked in finance for almost 25 years. Investments that fall that far, that quickly are only going one way...to €0.


Not looking good for Amazon then


----------

